# Water’s fine at Gov. Deval Patrick’s manse



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Photo by Angela Rowlings 
LAP OF LUXURY: Gov. Deval Patrick's sprawling vacation retreat in the Berkshires boasts a nearly $38,000 pool complete with a cabana valued at more than $8,000.

...while most swimming holes closed in Mass

*Open this one, Deval!*

By Laurel J. Sweet and Howie Carr 
While Gov. Deval Patrick has padlocked state pools from Attleboro to Agawam in the midst of a sweltering heat wave, he won't have any trouble keeping cool in the crystal-blue, in-ground pool at his 24-room estate in the Berkshires. 

80 Comments


Patrick budgeted to keep pools open through Labor Day
*Howie Carr:* Deval goes off deep end yet again
*Michael Graham*: Patrick's team in over its head


----------

